# Sale on Magic Salt !



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

B]Sale on Magic Salt ![/B]

Truckload pricing, $ 6.00 per bag plus shipping !!

Click on our banner ad, or call now for the lowest prices around on bagged Magic Salt ! We use it, love it, and sell it. Have questions about use ? Give us a call or email today.

[email protected]


----------



## Landscaper 70 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Are you sure?*

If you are an authorized distributor then how come you are not listed on the magic salt distributor list at www.magicsalt.com?


----------



## JTS Landscaping (Aug 27, 2004)

what size bags are they and how many come on a pallet. im in grand rapids area


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Can you ship to connecticut?How much would shipping cost.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

The site you mentioned is not a manufacturer site, its another distributor as we are. The manufacturers website is actually www.innovativecompany.com . The list on the site you mentioned is their sub distributors ( but you already knew that i think  , since you are one ). We have been distributors for quite a few years.

We can quote your area, just email with a zip code.

50 lb bags, 48 per skid.

Grand Rapids area of course you may pick up.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Apr 22, 2004)

How much for shipping on 2 skids to 64064??
thanks
greg
[email protected]


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

can anyone tell me how long magic salt lasts on the ground before the effectiveness wears off


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Till it gets wet from rain or melted snow to dilute. Otherwise, it'll just sit there, waiting for the next snow.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*magic salt*

Pineisland1
can you please price out per pallet to 10308 -50lbs or 80's??thank you.
JM


----------



## EEW (Oct 19, 2004)

*Specifics*

How many pounds of Magic salt do you need to spread per acre?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

EEW said:


> How many pounds of Magic salt do you need to spread per acre?


That is a subjective thing , as in any salting situation talked about here. Every day is a new day, and temp of ground, air, rate of precip, amount of sun, etc., all play a part in the equation.

We definately use less Magic than regular salt, and I try to bid my regular salt jobs around 500 lbs per acre over a season average. Obviously, sometimes that may not be enough, and sometimes it handles it. Much of it comes down to just how fast you need to melt whats already on the pavement.

It always takes less to prevent an accumulation than to melt one that exists.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

are there any distributors in the chicago area ?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

We cover that area. Let me know the zip code. Remember, trying to buy 2-3 skids at a time is usually not going to be cost effective, no matter how good of a deal you get on the salt. Shipping costs have really gone up lately with fuel costs the way they are !


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

I sub for some banks that require calcium or pot chloride on their walks..What is the actual ingredients of magic.

Also a quote for 2-3 pallets for 11777

Thanks


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

ljbev said:


> I sub for some banks that require calcium or pot chloride on their walks..What is the actual ingredients of magic.
> 
> Also a quote for 2-3 pallets for 11777
> 
> Thanks


Its regular rocksalt coated with a blend of distillers solubles and magnesium chloride. Lowers the effective temperature, seems to make the product go a little farther than reg salt.


----------



## EEW (Oct 19, 2004)

*quote*

I need a price for bagged magic salt in the 44256 area code. Quote on 2 skids would be nice.


----------

